
Netflix's new European expansion will add Germany, France and more - lelf
http://www.engadget.com/2014/05/21/netflix-france-germany/
======
NicoJuicy
They will also expand to Belgium, here is how our monopolist prepared
Netflix's coming... It's kinda frustrating

So, take this use- case: Telenet is the market leader, they provide telephone,
fax, internet and digital TV. All together the cheapest combo is 64 € / month.
Since Netflix came to Europe, they added a package called Rex en Rio.

Rex is the lite Netflix alternative, it's 15 € / month. (1000 movies, 1000
series, not the latest series), whileRex's big brother (RIO) is 25 € / month
(2000 movies, 2000 series and the "latest").

So, having "everything" from them costs 65 + 25 € = 90 € month, that's 123 $.
But let's say i buy Netflix and want to stream in HD, that's 2,3 GB / hour,
while i have a limit of 100 GB/month (more expensive packages also have a
limit of 100 GB/month).

That means if i chose Netflix, i can watch <50 hours Netflix per month, for
having broadband, i have to pay Telenet 0,5 / GB.. So watching a 3 hour movie
(Lord of the Rings) will cost me an additional 1,5 € that i have to pay my ISP
for 1 movie through a third-party..

:-(

